# medical insurance



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone know a rough idea of medical insurance in the state of texas for a family of 5? only person with a medical condition is my hubby who has high blood pressure but other than that we are all healthy thank goodness.

or if not, where i can get some rough online quotes? obviously we need to budget for medical insurance when we move in 12 months time and i am trying to work out rough costings for our 1st 12 months whilst starting a business.

many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To get accurate quotes you would have to contact the insurance companies direct in order to provide full health history and underwriting considerations.

However, go to Health Insurance - Find Affordable Health Insurance Plans and Buy Medical Coverage Online to get _really rough _figures and names of the various insurance companies in the US.

Note that insurance companies are still not obliged to provide health coverage (except for children under 18) so if you have pre-conditions (your hubby's high blood pressure is one) you may have some diffficulty in getting it.

The fact that you are starting a company means that you could look at Group insurance for anyone working for the company.

Not knowing ages, but being 5 in the family, a thousand dollars a month would probably not be unrealistic.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) Do whatever you have to do to get his blood pressure to normal. Pre-existing conditions will either get the premiums up or his application denied. 
b) What area of TX will you be moving to?
c) Google for insurance agents, contact them and have them do your legwork.
d) Kids need shots and physicals for school every year.
e) 1k is a low estimate for a family of five with one pre-existing.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and the information. In reply to questions

Houston, tx
There is no way that the existing blood pressure situation will be rectified and he has been told he will be on tablets for the rest of his life.
Kids are 13,6 and 5 but obviously put a year on each as we won't be going for 12 months.

Wow I'm actually shocked at the prices even though they are rough estimates. I was guessing around $700 didn't realise it would be so high. But that's life hey. I spend about the same on travel to work into central London so it's just passing one big bill into another area of my life! However you say they could turn down his application, how can this be? Regardless of being an expat or not, surely someone has to insure you? What do citizens do in these situations?

In fact how do Americans cope with such high medical premiums or do most people get health insurance through their jobs?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> Thanks for the replies and the information. In reply to questions
> 
> Houston, tx
> There is no way that the existing blood pressure situation will be rectified and he has been told he will be on tablets for the rest of his life.
> ...


Get used to sticker shock. I just got my first irrigation bill! Everything is bigger in TX!

Insurances use underwriting criteria to determine risk and expense. It is a business. No, at this point there is no mandate to insure an applicant. The recent health care reform is a big discussion issue which so far raised premiums and caused small businesses not to offer medical coverage. But this is neither here nor there. You will make the move as investor - I cannot tell you if your kids will fall under guaranteed coverage. Have you looked into the cost for your spouse's maintenance medication?
Most people use a medical plan offered by an employer. One spouse is self employed the other covers the family. Pretty standard. Blue Cross/Blue Shield through work would run us about 800/month for two.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The majority of people in the US get their health insurance through their jobs. 

In most cases the employer pays for part of the premiums. However, even with the employer paying some of the cost, health insurance is still expensive in the US for decent cover.

You have also not taken into account there are deductibles (those amounts the insurer will not pay until YOU have paid out something first) , and co-pays (on going charges) which the subscriber pays in addition to premiums.

As two-step says my estimate of a 1K per month for a family of 5 is probably too low. Just giving you a heads up though.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> The majority of people in the US get their health insurance through their jobs.
> 
> In most cases the employer pays for part of the premiums. However, even with the employer paying some of the cost, health insurance is still expensive in the US for decent cover.
> 
> ...



We use medical reimbursement accounts (pretax) whenever possible but one child in need of braces wipes that out. Medical does not mean optical and dental is covered. 
We need bifocals (50 is a killer) - so glasses, prescription sunglasses (a must in TX) and flying/shooting glasses (for us a must) - about 3k if we keep the frames. With kids you will run into broken and misplaced glasses, vanished braces ...


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

blumming hell, i better start penny pinching now and getting my kids teeth fixed before going out there, or better still just let their teeth rot and have no teeth, therefore no dental bills haha!

im kidding, thank you so much for the information, greatly appreciated and realistic which keeps me from spending too much now and to be able to look forward to my new life without being shocked too much when i get there!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> blumming hell, i better start penny pinching now and getting my kids teeth fixed before going out there, or better still just let their teeth rot and have no teeth, therefore no dental bills haha!
> 
> im kidding, thank you so much for the information, greatly appreciated and realistic which keeps me from spending too much now and to be able to look forward to my new life without being shocked too much when i get there!


Basic braces run around 5k.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

cheaper to fly home first class and get them done in the UK twostep! my goodness, i need to re-train as an orthodontist!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> cheaper to fly home first class and get them done in the UK twostep! my goodness, i need to re-train as an orthodontist!!!


Can you spare ten years plus tuition:>)
Contact your local insurance agents. Mother found one who had a program for up to five years out of country which considering her age was affordable. Not UK:>( I have posted your problem at a non-English site. 
Are you ready for TX and its peculiarities? Buy your vehicles after you have your driver's license otherwise you need registration AND insurance with UK licenses. No state income tax! Monday it was hot enough to BBQ ribs with solar heat only. They were tasty.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up two step! Hubby is working for an American company at the minute and is now in discussions regarding transferring over, however still a long while off yet if it happens at all. Would be so much easier and cheaper but I'm not holding my breath! If he does get a transfer, it would make life easier re health insurance.

My mom is American but not enough physical presence so I am well aware of tx and it's little ways, I'm just wondering if tx will be ready for me haha.

P.s ribs sound fab! Yum!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> Thanks for the heads up two step! Hubby is working for an American company at the minute and is now in discussions regarding transferring over, however still a long while off yet if it happens at all. Would be so much easier and cheaper but I'm not holding my breath! If he does get a transfer, it would make life easier re health insurance.
> 
> My mom is American but not enough physical presence so I am well aware of tx and it's little ways, I'm just wondering if tx will be ready for me haha.
> 
> P.s ribs sound fab! Yum!!!


Let's not be negative - he may get a transfer which would make a lot of things easier.
TX is in the process of beating me. LOL! Landscape architect is in the third week of fumbling with the irrigation system (and my water bill), cutting grass at 105F I feel like drip irrigation myself. Meat eaters will be in heaven after European beef cuts:>) Grocery selections have really improved over the last few years. Beer may be a stickershock to you. 6-pack of Guiness runs about 10$ and up.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Well if the sponsorship goes ahead that would be good, if not we are coming over regardless by hook or by crook!

Two step I bloody hate guiness, give me a bud any day, so I should be happy haha!

Just wish I could go now!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> Well if the sponsorship goes ahead that would be good, if not we are coming over regardless by hook or by crook!
> 
> Two step I bloody hate guiness, give me a bud any day, so I should be happy haha!
> 
> Just wish I could go now!


OT - my dear - Bud now comes with individually wrapped aspirin attached to the can. I discovered Blue Moon. A wicked wheat.
Sorry, you have to get everything lined up. Do not forget the Blizzard of 2011 - my last moth chewed fur coat got to go to the grocery store as I had packed for Texas not five inches of black ice.
If you have time - start going through local adds. Grocery stores, department stores, Harry Homeowner stores, ... You will be able to google most of them. Use a zip code close to your potential location to get real time information about offers and prices. If you need help - ask.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

two step your help has been brilliant thank you very much for everything you have said. I am a very busy lady at the moment, not only trying to get my paperwork together in case hubby does not get this job, but am trying to do as much research as possible to ensure i dont get stung when (no if's im not negative!) i get there! I look forward to my research but even more to seeing beer cans with asprin attached!! thats right up my street!!!

Many thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> two step your help has been brilliant thank you very much for everything you have said. I am a very busy lady at the moment, not only trying to get my paperwork together in case hubby does not get this job, but am trying to do as much research as possible to ensure i dont get stung when (no if's im not negative!) i get there! I look forward to my research but even more to seeing beer cans with asprin attached!! thats right up my street!!!
> 
> Many thanks


Life is too short to take immigration serious:>) In TX it will be right up your alley.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

i agree two step, my husband nearly died last year from heart failure (he was only 29 at the time) thankfully the only ongoing issue he has from thatepisode is high blood pressure but our 5 year plan of moving to the states was bought forward somewhat as we both agree that life can be taken too quickly and is too short to put off what you dream about doing.


----------

